# Constant biting



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I need some suggestions for my parents dog. He's been having the itchies for the past 4 months or so, on and off. It looks like he has fleas the way he nibbles on himself, but I've given him 2 flea baths and once he dries off, he starts scratching and biting again. I also havent found any flea dirt on him to indicate any serious flea activity, but I know that it takes one bite to set off flea bite allergy. 
I'm going to wait couple days before applying frontline, but I have my doubts that it will help because I'm suspecting something else like an environmental allergy, but to what? 
I'm pretty sure its not a food allergy since he was eating beneful before they adopted him with no real issues, hes now on healthwise chicken and oatmeal and there doesent seem to be any indication that its not agreeing with him. 

Is there any other allergy that mimics flea biting?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Has he been tested for mange?


----------

